# Bar End Shifter for 8sp Alfine



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello guys

Has anyone tried these? I am having a commuting bike built with alfine igh and Nitto Noodle Drop Bars, just machined the alfine shifter clamp to fit the larger drop bar dia.

Now I find this, has anyone tried these yet, I'm going to order one and try it on my drop bar.

http://jtekengineering.com/jtek_bar-end_shifter.htm

Or should I stick with the alfine shifter on the top of my drop bar? Anyone have any experience withthat arrgt? It looks different, but doesn't seem too bad. I'll try and post a pic of the alfine shifter on drop bar.

thanks
Klunker2
Steve


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

can you get enough cable pull from a regular bar end shifter in friction mode?

(I have no experience with the Alfine)


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

crisillo said:


> can you get enough cable pull from a regular bar end shifter in friction mode?
> 
> (I have no experience with the Alfine)


I just researched the heck out of this and the answer I found was, no. Might not be the final answer. I do like that machined piece and would work for the cruiser project, and in black too!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Margaritaman said:


> I just researched the heck out of this and the answer I found was, no. Might not be the final answer. I do like that machined piece and would work for the cruiser project, and in black too!!!


yeah that black shifter looks good


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

crisillo said:


> can you get enough cable pull from a regular bar end shifter in friction mode?


Friction shifters are not recommended for geared hubs like the Alfine, without proper indexing, you can place the shift mechanism between gears, which is a good way to terminate the hub.

However, there have been people who said using a Travel-Agent (the pulley used to convert old canti levers to V-brakes) and a Shimano 8-speed shifter works.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=476936

http://thelazyrandonneur.blogspot.com/2008/08/bar-end-shifters-and-ighs.html

http://www.oldspokeshome.com/blog/?p=119

Keep in mind that 8-speed bar-end shifters typically cost more than the Jtek one.

Personally, I'm surprised that it works (have not tried it yet) since I've found the hub pretty sensitive to correct cable pull, but hey, they say it works!


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

klunker2 said:


> Hello guys
> I'll try and post a pic of the alfine shifter on drop bar.
> 
> thanks
> ...


Please post a picture.I didn't realize that there was enough aluminum in there to be able to machine them out to roadbar size. Let alone be able to spread them open enough to be able to get them around the curves and bends of a set of noodles. Nice bars BTW.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

itsdoable said:


> Friction shifters are not recommended for geared hubs like the Alfine, without proper indexing, you can place the shift mechanism between gears, which is a good way to terminate the hub.


yeah.. that was what I guessed behind the question, but I had no real knowledge on it... thanks for the info!


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Alfine Shifter on Noodle Bars*

I will post a pic, the bike is still in the shop I have to bring a camera.

Will try for tomorrow or the next day, sorry for the wait!

Klunker2
Stephen



carlton said:


> Please post a picture.I didn't realize that there was enough aluminum in there to be able to machine them out to roadbar size. Let alone be able to spread them open enough to be able to get them around the curves and bends of a set of noodles. Nice bars BTW.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool. I've got one of these on order to replace a Hubbub adapter and Nexus 8 twistshifter on a drop bar bike. Should be a nice elegant solution.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

carlton said:


> Please post a picture.I didn't realize that there was enough aluminum in there to be able to machine them out to roadbar size. Let alone be able to spread them open enough to be able to get them around the curves and bends of a set of noodles. Nice bars BTW.


Looks nice from what I can see.


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

CS2 said:


> Looks nice from what I can see.


He is talking about the alfine shifter not the Jtek shifter. I pretty sure it will not fit around the bars even if bored out. I'm definately not a fan of any barend shifter, although I could tolerate a 8speed duraace barend mounted on paul thumbies up on top of the bar. The Jtek is an external clamp, so it will not work with paul thumbies. they should have made it an internal clamp. Even better a brifter or at least figured out a way to make their shiftmate adapter to work.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

I received a testing unit of the Jtek shifter yesterday. Initial feel is that this thing is worth WAY more than they are charging. Very smooth, very positive clicks, well made.

I will post an installation review next week, and I will have it for around 6 weeks, and then I will post a review of how it works.

I will be using it for commuting on a Salsa Casseroll with an Alfine SG-500 hub.

Ride and Smile!


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

After all these years someboby finally gets it.

http://www.bikecommuters.com/2009/01/30/dynamics-synergy-road-bike-first-look/


----------



## JackJ (May 24, 2007)

I installed the Jtek bar end last week, pairing it with the Nexus 8 red band. So far only one ride, as I've not had much free time and the bike needs some other work. But my initial reaction is very positive. Shifts are crisp and clean; action feels good. Without a barrel adjuster, initial setup is a little finicky. I did have to reposition the anchor a couple of times to line up the marks just right. I'll be curious to see whether further adjustments are needed.

Apart from that one issue, which isn't the fault of Jtek as I don't see a bar end shifter as the appropriate place for barrel adjuster, I'm perfectly happy with the product based on one 20 mile ride. I'll report back if any problems arise.

Jack


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm curious if the bar-end shifter from Jtech is indexed or friction?

You can probably get an inline barrel adjuster as used with Shimano STI shifters if you have no other way to adjust cable tension.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

It would have to be indexed. If it was friction you run the risk of damaging the hub by having the incorrect amount of cable pulled.


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Alfine Shifter on Nitto Noodle Road bar **Pics!***

Here are some pics of by build with Alfine Shifter on Nitto Noodle Road bar. I haven't ridden it yet, will let you know next week! ASorry for delay, it took a long time to acquire and assemble! Machined the Alfine Shifter to fit the Nitto road bar :

https://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/GoHabs1/Steelwool build with Alfine/

Klunker2



klunker2 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Has anyone tried these? I am having a commuting bike built with alfine igh and Nitto Noodle Drop Bars, just machined the alfine shifter clamp to fit the larger drop bar dia.
> 
> ...


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Alfine Shifter on Nitto Noodle Road bar **Pics!***

Here are some pics, Finally! It worked!

https://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/GoHabs1/Steelwool build with Alfine/

klunker2



carlton said:


> He is talking about the alfine shifter not the Jtek shifter. I pretty sure it will not fit around the bars even if bored out. I'm definately not a fan of any barend shifter, although I could tolerate a 8speed duraace barend mounted on paul thumbies up on top of the bar. The Jtek is an external clamp, so it will not work with paul thumbies. they should have made it an internal clamp. Even better a brifter or at least figured out a way to make their shiftmate adapter to work.


----------



## klunker2 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Alfine Shifter on Nitto Noodle Road bar **Pics!***



carlton said:


> Please post a picture.I didn't realize that there was enough aluminum in there to be able to machine them out to roadbar size. Let alone be able to spread them open enough to be able to get them around the curves and bends of a set of noodles. Nice bars BTW.


Here are some pics let me know if the link works! It took a long tome to get the bike built (getting all the parts was a real adventure!)

https://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/GoHabs1/Steelwool build with Alfine/

klunker2


----------



## SystemsGuy (Aug 10, 2012)

JackJ said:


> I installed the Jtek bar end last week, pairing it with the Nexus 8 red band. So far only one ride, as I've not had much free time and the bike needs some other work. But my initial reaction is very positive. Shifts are crisp and clean; action feels good. Without a barrel adjuster, initial setup is a little finicky. I did have to reposition the anchor a couple of times to line up the marks just right. I'll be curious to see whether further adjustments are needed.
> 
> Apart from that one issue, which isn't the fault of Jtek as I don't see a bar end shifter as the appropriate place for barrel adjuster, I'm perfectly happy with the product based on one 20 mile ride. I'll report back if any problems arise.
> 
> Jack


Have you experienced any problems with the Jtek Bar End Shifter with the Nexus 8 since you installed it a while ago??


----------



## JackJ (May 24, 2007)

SystemsGuy said:


> Have you experienced any problems with the Jtek Bar End Shifter with the Nexus 8 since you installed it a while ago??


Unfortunately, that bike hasn't been ridden much in the last 3 years. But the few times I've had it out, the shifter has worked really well. No regrets, but then again, not much testing.


----------



## SystemsGuy (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, Jack. Your comments are much appreciated!

I just ordered a Jtek Bar End Shifter for a Nexus 8 from Utah Trikes.
Utah Trikes (but not Jtek) now include (at no extra cost) a Jagwire inline adjuster (don't know which one yet). We'll see how it all works out. Thanks again.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

SystemsGuy said:


> Have you experienced any problems with the Jtek Bar End Shifter with the Nexus 8 since you installed it a while ago??


I've been using the JTEK for a few years on a touring bike and it has worked great...:thumbsup:


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

SystemsGuy said:


> Have you experienced any problems with the Jtek Bar End Shifter with the Nexus 8 since you installed it a while ago??


I used a Jtek barend with my Sturmey 8 for two years now. Works great, never missed a shift, smooth, positive, etc, etc.


----------



## SystemsGuy (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, Vic, John.
I'm sure others will be glad to hear it works!
There does not seem to be much discussion about the Jtek Bar End.
(One change for me...I meant to say Nexus 7 (requires a Jtek 7 click index bar end vs the 8)
Norm


----------



## Wishful_Thinking (Jul 27, 2008)

*It works, but I like the rapid fire type shifter better*

The j-tek bar end shifter is a well made piece of equipment, but the slower nature of manually pulling a lever to shift the gears sometimes leaves me between gears when trying to shift. This is especially true when shifting to a higher gear, when pulling the lever up.


----------

